# Light Conversion American RV



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone
We are new to Motorhomes. We have just bought a Gulfstream Independance 2003. Being very nieve we did not realise it did not conform to British spec on the lights.

I have veiwed the topics and someone got a wiring diagram of the web.Ours is a Ford Chassis, any help or places i can buy a wiring diagram would be much appreciated. 

I have converted it to LPG as i am told it will be cheaper to run.

i am not very good on the computer i only hope this comes through somewhere. Hopefully not in the dating section.

All help gratefully recieved. Frank


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Frank, welcome to MHF.

Your first port of call should be an email to this lot http://www.gulfstreamrv.com/
If anyone can supply such a thing they can.

From our personal experience, wiring modifications on RVs can be dead easy or they can be a pain in the proverbials...it all depends on the vehicle.

One thing you must bear in mind is the power to the rear brake and indicator lights runs down the same wire so its not just a case of changing lenses (thats the easy part)...the colours of the wires too are often inconsistent between the front and back end (Ford make the chassis and do their wiring bit then Gulfstream fit the bodies and knit the whole thing together).

There doesn't tend to be a set "norm" - i.e. we have shipped several of the same marque/model of RV and the chassis wiring has been different each time so I'm not convinced a diagram will be as much help as it should.

Let us know how you get on with Gulfstream.....shout if you need any more help.

Best regards
Linda


----------

